# What's the best puppy shampoo?



## girlggc (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to give my 6 month old toy poodle, Fred, a bath. I know I need puppy shampoo, but I'm confused as to which one since there are so many out there. Which puppy shampoo is the best?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

to be honest it doesnt reallt matter as long as you use something mild


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been using Plush Puppy for a while now and I really like their products. I bought them for T (can be a tad expensive) but if I get a nice dog in for grooming I have been using them on the clients dogs too and they produce beautiful results eg. you get really white whites and the blow dry cream is great for fluffing coats and getting them to stand up for scissoring/clipping.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I always reccomend clients look for something that is tearless, most of those are super mild. 

To be frank, yes some shampoos are better than others, but really what gets the dog clean is the action of you washing them. So even a cheaper shampoo can be good for general cleansing. 

Blue, do you use the mouse ...ummm I think it's called fluffy puppy from the PP line? I love that stuff, I was using it on Jazz until I discovered how wonderful Isle of dog is and I've been using that in the salon off and on. I ran out of P.P. all I have left is the fluffy puppy and I am saving that for when Jazz has longer hair again.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I use the Reviva-Coat mousse. T goes really funny when I spray it on my hand, lifts his lip and kinda yips at it, as always he makes me laugh :smile:. It is lovely and leaves the coat feeling really soft. 

I have quite a few pots of various PP stuff, I'm at my 9 - 5 job and can't remember it all LOL. I'm just messing around with different things to see what I like and what I can perhaps value add to clients, up sell, all that kinda stuff.

Not sure if we have Isle of Dog out here will jump on a few sites and have a look, love to try something new if it comes recommended.


----------

